# iPod integration into the Phaeton



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ipod integration into the Phaeton*

OK, so not everyone is going to like this setup. It's a little eclectic. But I thought I would share.
I just recently purchased an IPod. I previously had a Neo Juke box that was simply a hard drive that I had integrated in to a few of my previous cars. It sounded great with direct wiring. The IPod is similar with added portability. Pretty cool interface and software once I got it all installed.
So the first thing I really wanted to do was integrate it directly into the stereo. To the best of my knowledge, there aren't any options. I check with Dension USA as they make interfaces for IPods to mimic a CD player. They currently do not have options for the fiber optic connection between the head unit and the CD player in the Phaeton. They gave me their scripted response in check back regularly as our products grow over time. I would think that as along as this connection is also leveraged in the A8 and Bently GT increasing the possible market size, there would be a good possibility that an option will exist at some point. Besides, I think the lack of a CD-Up and CD-Down buttons on the head unit (we only have numbers 1-6) could be a problem for this interface. We will have to wait and see.
The second issue was how to power it. I had thought of using the power outlets for the flashlight or in the center console. Unfortunately, those are not switched off when the ignition is switched off. Not exactly a major issue considering the double battery setup, but still just seemed a little strange. I even pulled the foam covered wire in the center console to see what was there in the hopes that there was a wiring harness with more options. No luck there. All that's in it is a antenna connection. But I did find a harness that disconnects the last 4 inches of the wire. Then the harness almost fits back through the hole in the console that it comes out of if you remove the wire cover. In any event, there isn't a long wire sitting in there any longer.
The last thing I wanted to figure out was how to integrate it into the dash without it looking bad. Again, I had considered the center covered console to keep it out of the way. This is when I frist found out that you can open the console to the point that it stays open! But I would need some additional power source that was switched ran into it requiring some disassembly. And I'm still not sure where I would get such a source. Dension USA does sell mounts that attach to the side of the console next to the screen or on the horizontal surface of the console near the shifter. But both of these would still need a wiring connection out of the IPod for power. I just didn't think it would look "nice". Plus I didn't like the idea of how the added device would look in general.
I was pretty much ready to give up with the installation when I came up with the idea I ended up with. At this point, it's been in for a week, I'm comfortable with it. But I do recall when I first thought of it I thought it was crazy. So I'm sure some here will think it's less than ideal. But I thought I would share my findings and pictures anyway.
For connectivity to play the music, I used FM modulation. I've attempted FM modulation several times and never found a solution that met my expectations. The Monster IPod device I'm using really works pretty well. I do hear some static with particular tones, but not a constant hiss that I’ve experienced before. Of course limited options for this does tend to make it sound better as well.








For the power, I leveraged the same connection I used for my V1. This source is switched with the interior lights when the ignition is not on. So this worked out well. I connected the FM modulator to this source and passed the connection onto the IPod. When the power is shut off, the IPod is shut off. Unfortunately, when it's turned back on, you still have to turn the IPod on yourself. Not a big deal for me.
For placement, I put it in the up side of the driver sun visor. I know this is a little strange. But it did make the wiring pretty straight forward. The controls are easy to access without lowering the visor. I can also view the IPod by simply lowering the visor. And it keeps it hidden the majority of the time. Currently I have velcro strips that attach it to the warning label on the visor. I want to switch that to a case to allow easier removal of the IPod as well as remove the velcor strips off the IPod all together. But I am a little worried about the additional thickness this will cause. With the current setup, the visor does not go up completely. But in my opinion, it does go far enough.
Anyway, just thought I would pass along my efforts.


----------



## jottstl (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Ipod integration into the Phaeton (whealy)*

Whealy,
I've been waiting for someone to tackle this problem. Can you give some more detail on the wiring? Where exactly are you connecting to the power source? What Monster I=POD FM transmitter are you using?
I like the approach you took and agree that adding a case would maybe make the thickness too much for the visor to close properly.
Someday the true line in solution will come along but real I-POD fans can't wait.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Ipod integration into the Phaeton (jottstl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jottstl* »_Whealy,
I've been waiting for someone to tackle this problem. Can you give some more detail on the wiring? Where exactly are you connecting to the power source? What Monster I=POD FM transmitter are you using?
I like the approach you took and agree that adding a case would maybe make the thickness too much for the visor to close properly.
Someday the true line in solution will come along but real I-POD fans can't wait.
Thanks for the post.

Jottstl,
The best info I have on the wiring, is in my post in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1696310
I'm using this for the FM modulation. http://store.apple.com/1-800-M...1.0.3 I cut the 12V power source connection and connected the exposed two wires. You can see the portion of the modulator in the first pic along the trim piece that surronds the rear view mirror. This part is used to switch the station that you are broadcasting on.
You can email me if you need more detailed info as well.
Hope that helps.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ipod integration into the Phaeton (whealy)*

Bill:
Nice work, nice write-up, thanks very much for posting it.
Jim - an alternative source of 12 VDC power - for low amperage use only - is the power supply to the vanity mirror in the sun visor. The wires for this actually run down through the little metal tube that holds the sun visor in place (the outboard arm). It is very easy to get access to that power:
1) Unclip the sun visor from the retaining clip at the inboard end of the visor - as if you were planning to move the visor to the side window position.
2) Using the end of a paper clip, pop out the little plastic cap that covers the single screw that holds the outboard arm of the sun visor in place.
3) Remove the screw - it is a Torx screw.
4) Pivot the sun visor plastic clamp down and out of the roof liner. It is sort of like a 'finger hook' that connects to the metal roof structure. Support the sun visor as you do this, because once the plastic clamp comes out of the roof, there will be two wires attached to it.
5) The connector will be tucked up in the roof area - just fish it out with your finger. You have positive 12 VDC and a ground there. I don't know the wire colours, but on VW products, grounds are usually brown.
As long as you are hooking up a low power consumption item, I think that circuit should support it. I don't think that circuit is switched on and off with the ignition, but I do suspect it is on a 10 minute timer, same as the rest of the interior lights. By this I mean if the ignition key is out and the doors are closed, interior lights will shut off after 10 minutes, to prevent battery run-down.
Sorry about the poor quality photo, it is the only one I have showing this part.
Michael
*Sun Visor Attachment Point, Electrical Connector for Vanity Mirror*


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Good point Michael. I just wansn't sure how to expose those wires externally and was a little worried about possible twisting. Plus the switching thing.
I have considered having a custom visor installed with a divit for the IPod. Of couse that's the room that the mirros slide into. But I think I could get buy with just one!


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (whealy)*

Bill,
This info is a little late for you, however, some others may be interested.
There are some fairly nice automotive MP3 solutions available in the market. There are 2 that come to mind that have the music (drive) in the trunk and just a controller available for the driver/passenger. Both of these units will connect to your home's wireless network (802.11g) and update the automobile's music when you park the car in the garage (or the driveway).
Unfortunately, there is no way yet to fully integrate such a solution with the Phaeton's Infotainment interface, however, these systems have very nice interfaces of their own (especially the Kenwood - with multiple interface solutions).
Additionally, I am unaware of a clean method to provide a line level input to the audio system of the Phaeton (without disturbing other components) in order to best leverage its components.
The links to these systems are as follows:
Omnifi
and
Kenwood Music Keg
The Kenwood Music Keg is the trunk component - Kenwood had a few controllers that work with the Music Keg, including:
a Remote Control/FM adapter
and
a wide selection of In-Dash TV DVD Audio/DVD Video/CD/MP3/WMA Receivers
Hopefully, we will see solutions such as these integrated from the manufacturer; or at least the built-in receivers supporting the seamless integration of aftermarket components into the mix via industry-standard interfaces...
Douglas


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Douglas,
Thanks for the info.
I am certianly familure with the Music Keg. It's actually a scaled down (and beleive it or not less expensive version) of the Phatnoise produce. Kenwood licenses it from them. You can find more information on it here http://www.phatnoise.com/. They do fully integrated solutions as opposed to the kenwood solution. But the cost is about double.
The Neo Jukebox I mentinoed above (http://ssiamerica.com/products/neo35/) is a compeditor of the Phatnoise, but less well known thanks to the Kenwood deal. They use regualr hard drives in their solutions which makes them less expensive for he space. Here's a past post of my install of this unit in my previous car. http://www.rx8club.com/showthr...t=neo Everyone that saw this setup thought it was factory.
As for using a wireless netowrk to update the car ... the only thing that disapoints me (being an IT professional) is that I didn't think of that first! That's a cool idea and removes the need to have a portable unit to simply updating. One of the main reasons i dumped the Neo and decided on the IPod.
Cool info. Thanks for sharing.


_Modified by whealy at 8:48 PM 1-21-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (whealy)*

Do you have the ability to pull the radio from the car? I was considering making a special cable (direct connection to the auxiliary input), similar to the ones I make for the Touareg but I haven't had the opportunity to place it with someone who can test it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

As far as I know, the Phaeton does not provide a softkey menu to choose an auxiliary input. It is possible that the radio unit (J523) is capable of accepting an aux input, but without a way of selecting it, how would we listen to it?
Michael


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Ipod integration into the Phaeton (whealy)*

Really elegant solution, and much better than mine. I just use a Belkin cupholder cradle and a Griffin iTrip FM modulator. Like the old Beetle ad said, "It's ugly, but it gets you there."


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

spockcat,
As Michael said, I don't know of a way to access and aux input to the head unit. The Dension soultion gets aroudn this by simply replcing the CD player. That being said, when I did the install in my RX-8, there wasn't any way to select and Aux input in it either ... until I hooked it up. Then it was a second option of the CD source button. I doubt that would be the case though.
dtwphaeton,
Naw, just different, but thanks. I saw those pieces and considered it as an option as well.


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*MyFi XM in Phaeton*

Bill,
Nice job on the iPod.
I picked up an XM MyFi today just before the snow storm blew in. The MyFi is a portable XM satellite radio receiver. The company advises placing the XM antenna on the car’s magnetic roof. 
The Phaeton engineers have provided us a very nice alternative. The perforated surface between the dashboard and front window through which the ventilation system provides air flow is metallic and the antenna sticks to it very nicely. 
I have only tried this from inside my garage but the signal strength is excellent. Using FM transmission from the MyFi to the Phaeton’s radio has worked very well. I plan to leave the MyFi unit in one of the cup holders.
The black interior makes it very easy to hide the antenna wire.
I have yet to take a drive with the antenna in this position but I am very hopeful this will work very well. I’ll keep you posted
Mike


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (maz60)*

Mike,
Thanks.
I had one of these two weeks ago (preferened path to IPod originally) and placed the car antennta in the back below the window for testing. I could not get singal in my garage. I lost signal in neighborhoods where the street was ligned with trees. I did find that the built in FM modulation worked well. I would say if you got signal in your garage, you're getting better reception that I did. Please post some pics.
Seperatly, isn't that "personal antenna" that's included a little different?







I can't imagine wearing that out in public! Personal opinion of course.
Ultimatly, I did favor the IPod as I've never been one to listen to the radio except on ocassion. I typically buy albums and enjoy particular artists.


_Modified by whealy at 3:26 PM 1-22-2005_


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (whealy)*

Bill,
I also tried the XM antenna from inside another car which does not have the large metallic surface in the dash. It did not work at all. I think the trick is the large metallic surface to which the antenna is attached helps amplify the signal.
Just another example of the Phaeton’s superior design in action!
Well the theory sounds good. We will see how it plays out once the ice coating on our roads has melted.
Mike


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (whealy)*

Bill,
Absolutely agree about the Personal Antenna. It is very different, and, in my house, useless!! 
But who knows, in a few years, we all may be wearing them. Maybe they will just be hidden in our clothes.
Mike


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_As far as I know, the Phaeton does not provide a softkey menu to choose an auxiliary input. It is possible that the radio unit (J523) is capable of accepting an aux input, but without a way of selecting it, how would we listen to it?
Michael

How do you select this A/V input?










_Modified by spockcat at 10:13 PM 1-22-2005_


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (whealy)*

Bill,
Here are some pictures of the MyFi in my Phaeton. 
The "professional installation" required two pieces of tape to hold the antenna wire in place just below the windshield.








The wire then runs down between passenger side of dash and the door, under the glovebox(additional profession piece of tape) and then under the carpet.








The wire come out from under the carpet next to next to the center console and up to the cup holder.








Mike


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (maz60)*

The metal surface which the magnetic mount antenna couples may (very likely) act as the ground plane for antenna... That may be why the antenna performed poorly on the carpeted surface near the back window.
Douglas


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Michael,
Do you have any additional information regarding the T32c connector on the rear of the J523 receiver?? Or, for that matter, additional technical information on the J523 receiver... The unit may support the addition of various inputs --- the driving firmware may be "aware" of certain signals and modify the behavior of the various buttons of the J523 accordingly. 
It looks as if there are inputs for a TV interface (an option available outside of the US).
I would suspect that, although the European Phaetons may show a different part number for the receiver, the internals (electronic components) are identical - It would make economic sense (since the production volume is so small) to simply manufacture units with differing sets of external buttons and design the unit to function in a manner consistent with the inputs provided to it.
If this is so, (it is a long shot, since the above is purely educated speculation, but not outside the realm of possibility), it may provide the foundation for a whole host of interesting and useful modifications to the Phaeton.
Douglas


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

spockcat,
I've seen the diagram before. I'd love to know more if you find something.
maz60,
Thanks for posting the pics. Now when my wife hunts you down for inspiring me to re-get one (a theme I've used previously), don't blame me!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (whealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whealy* »_spockcat,
I've seen the diagram before. I'd love to know more if you find something.


So you have never seen any screen while poking around the radio that would allow you to select TV? While there are a number of different part numbers for the radio, I would suspect that there is a way with a VAGCOM to turn the TV (A/V) function or or off, if it isnt on already and you just haven't found it. 
Michael, 
Can you find out through your sources in Dresden if this is the case?


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (whealy)*

Bill,
I had a chance to test the MyFi with the antenna mounted on ventilation surface inside the front window today. I then compared the reception to that I get in my factory installed XM radio in a Cadillac SRX.
The MyFi works very well in the large majority of locations. There were some roads with a combination of large trees and power lines that seem to cause some electrical noise or static in the background. It’s a bit like the tuner is not quite on the station. I did not have loss of signal and silence in any areas. I did not drive into inner cities with large buildings.
In contrast, when I drive the Cadillac on the same streets where the MyFi in the Phaeton has some signal trouble, there is no problem on the factory installed XM radio in the SRX.
The Cadillac XM receiver is directly wired to the stereo. The MyFi in my Phaeton uses FM wireless to transmit the XM signal via one of several FM frequencies to the Phaeton’s tuner. I suspect any XM solution that involves wireless FM transmission to the car's tuner will not be as good as a direct wire from the XM receiver to the stereo.
An outside roof mounted antenna may also be superior to the indoor mount in some areas.
Still, I am very happy to have XM in the Phaeton and I can easily live with the minor imperfections in this simple setup.
There is no comparison between the two stereos. The Phaeton is superior by far. 
Mike


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Mike,
Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Ipod integration into the Phaeton (whealy)*

Check this iPod interface made for VW:
http://www.discountcarstereo.c...D=643


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ So you have never seen any screen while poking around the radio that would allow you to select TV? Can you find out through your sources in Dresden if this is the case?

Jim:
There are two different issues (two different controller modules) involved here. One is a controller module for TV reception (or telephone reception, or traffic management broadcast information, whatever), the other is the controller module for the infotainment system - the J523 module.
If a Phaeton is equipped with a TV module, not only does the TV module need to be configured through software so that it functions correctly, but the J523 module will also need to be configured through software so that it knows that a TV module is present, and it then displays the correct softkeys for management of the TV module. Think of it in the same manner as the tire pressure monitoring system - if a Phaeton (or Touareg) is not equipped with the TPMS, then the control interface for TPMS will not be displayed on the infotainment screen.
Concerning the hardware side of implementing TV or phone support on North American Phaetons - although the pinout diagram on the back of the J523 module identifies pins for various inputs (TV, phone, etc.), it is unknown whether the specific J523 module used in the 2004 North American Phaeton has the hardware capability to support inputs on those pins. In simple language, this means the pins might not be connected to anything inside.
I can show you a picture of a Phaeton infotainment module that supports integrated TV reception and integrated cell phone reception - it's posted below. As you can see, there are dedicated buttons - not softkeys, but 'hardkeys', so to speak - to call up these functions. Obviously, it is a different specification J523 module than the part that is installed in 2004 North American Phaetons. It may be possible to replace the existing J523 module with the one shown in the photo below, then add the additional controller modules to support TV reception, cell phone reception, and so forth - but I suspect that it would be prohibitively expensive to do this. It would probably be faster and cheaper to just trade the existing Phaeton in on a 2005 model, and special-order the car with the configuration and options you want.
Michael
*Buttons for controlling TV reception and cell phone integration on European Phaetons*


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I think you are right, Michael. (it might be faster and cheaper to just trade in for a 2005).
However, I do remember reading on the Bentley manual that J523 has to be "coded" for it to know which devices are connected to it (sorry if I am using the wrong terminology). Maybe you could dig a bit with your CH or ON sources and find out how the J523 is coded and if we could do it on our own. Maybe, there is a code that will just enable all the "non-hard key" functions to show up. As previously posted by someone else, it might not be cost effective for VW to purchase/install a different J523 just for NA - my guess is that all Phaetons have the same unit, but they are just coded to behave differently in different areas.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

So my understanding is that although the North American module has the T32c plug on the back, there is no way to play even audio input to this plug on the system. 
If I put an audio signal into the stereo connection on T32c I cannot get it to play over the radio in any way.
This is because on the North American version of this module there is no hard button for this plug?


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:22 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So my understanding is that although the North American module has the T32c plug on the back, there is no way to play even audio input to this plug on the system. 
If I put an audio signal into the stereo connection on T32c I cannot get it to play over the radio in any way. 

I'm not stating the above as a 'fact' - that is only an educated guess on my part. I do know that the J523 modules are hard-coded with different languages - the module is only capable of displaying two different languages, so if you order a Canadian module, you get English and French, if you order a Swiss module, you get German and French, if you order an American module, you probably get English and "Murrican", etc.
That confirms that certain functions of the module - in this case, language - cannot be modified post-production. I suppose it might be possible that the functions assigned to the hard keys could be changed, if one knows the correct software codes - but doing something like this would be WAY beyond the usual software tweaking that enthusiasts do with a VAG-COM or similar. It would be more into the realm of what chip tuners do when they modify the firmware that is burned into the ECU chips.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:57 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hey, Michael
After I read your post, I started to play with my J523...
on the language choice screen, there is a hard-key to change either or both of the languages - when I pressed them, a warning came out indicating that there were no "other languages" on the CD (or something to this effect) - it is my guess from this, that the languages are probably in the nav CD.
On my car, I get English and French. You mentioned that you had a copy of the German CD - could you put it in and see if your language choices change? (I would guess that you would still have the English/French, but when you press the change hardkey, you could get another choice to change to German?)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkla2000)*

John:
There are two different 'language source' issues involved.
First is the matter of what languages are burned into the EPROM of the J523 to support all the different functions (e.g. climate, audio, suspension settings, etc.). Any given J523 unit can only support two different languages - this I know from having looked over the part numbers for the J523 units at my Swiss dealer last week. There are about a dozen different part numbers, depending on what languages you want in it (English/French, English/German, Italian/German, etc.).
Second is the matter of language support on the CD used for the navigation system and the electronic owner manual (see this post: Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons. In the case of the electronic owner manual, there are about 6 different sets of files on the CD, in 6 different languages. I suspect that when the driver accesses the electronic owner manual, the J523 checks to see which of the (2 possible) languages it is currently set to, then accesses the appropriate files from the CD corresponding to that language.
In the case of my car - which is Canadian market specification - I can only choose between English and French as the languages to use, even though I know the CD contains files in many other languages. However, I suspect that if I stuck the same CD in a Swiss market specification Phaeton, I would only be able to choose to read the owner manual in French or German.
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

thanks for the explanantion -that makes things a bit clearer.
I will need to do some additional research to figure out how to upgrade my system (I was hoping to be able to use the external AV inputs on the J523, but I guess I will only know if they work by doing some tests)... 
...was just wondering if the coding of the J523 could be changed so that the hard-keys behaved as in the European versions (specifically - getting audio/video via the TV tuner inputs). If it was a matter of simply changing a code to enable the 'TV" button (even though none is labelled so on our units) - it could simplify things considerably. If this is not possible, I guess we will have to keep on using some sort of CD input switch, or FM modulation (either hard wired or wireless).
Let us know if you can find additional info on the J523 coding!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkla2000)*

John:
I think it would be possible to change the coding of the 'hard-keys' (the keys that have writing silk-screened on them, for example 'AM/FM'), but I also think that would be beyond the scope of what could be done with a diagnostic scan tool such as a VAS 5051 or VAG-COM.
It's sort of like what I said to Jim (Spockcat) earlier - there are two different levels at which controllers (what the different modules are, in other words, the J523 module, or infotainment unit, is a 'controller') can be written to.
The first level is what we can do with a diagnostic scan tool - this consists of performing 'adaptations' on controllers (modules), or changing software coding so that the controller behaves differently. By example, turning off the seatbelt warning buzzer, or changing the configuration of daytime running lights. In all of these 'first level' cases, the folks who designed the controller deliberately gave us the capability to change these configurations.
The second level of changes is writing new information to the EPROMS in the controller. This is what chip tuners do when they change the information that is burned into the engine control unit chips. They are, more or less, blowing out the existing program, and writing a new program to the controller, using a rather sophisticated tool that is used for programming EPROMS, not a diagnostic scan tool.
My guess - strictly a guess - is that we can't change the programming behind hard keys (keys with paint labels on them), we can only change the behavior (appearance, lack of appearance, functions) of softkeys - in other words, those rows of keys down each side of the screen that have no label on them, the function of the key appears on the LCD screen of the infotainment unit and varies according to which 'page' of the infotainment screen we have active.
However - I could be entirely wrong here, perhaps the various infotainment units are electronically identical, and VW just changes the nomenclature on the plastic buttons across the bottom row to suit how they have configured the infotainment unit, using a scan tool.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Do you have scans of this module on European and North American cars? Is the coding different? Someone might want to try different coding (European coding) to see if it changes things.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

*Archival Note:* Here's a link to a related discussion, concerning use of an aftermarket component to allow use of multiple input sources: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

If you are planning to simply use a FM modulator for the ipod, a simpler solution is to do what I've been doing while I'm searching for a more permanent, "hard-wired" solution - put the ipod in the center console, plug FM modulator in the available 12V outlet inside the console, and let the ipod wired remote dangle out of the console. That way, the ipod is out of sight, always being charged (not a problem if you remember to pause the ipod before leaving the car), and you have basic navigation - i.e. forwards, backwards, play/pause via the remote. Granted, you can't select playlists while driving, but as long as you pick a playlist that is long, it should not matter, or you can choose the playlist before starting to drive.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: MyFi XM in Phaeton (whealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whealy* »_
I had one of these two weeks ago (preferened path to IPod originally) and placed the car antennta in the back below the window for testing. I could not get singal in my garage. I lost signal in neighborhoods where the street was ligned with trees. I did find that the built in FM modulation worked well. I would say if you got signal in your garage, you're getting better reception that I did. Please post some pics.



I did forget to add one other thing to this comment on the MyFi. When I turned it on , the V1 (radar detector) showed a constant signal. When I turned it off, it went off. I repeated this several times to make sure that was the cause (because I didn't beleive it!). Anyway, wanted to add that for someone else's possible benefit.


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*VAGCOM Front Head Unit?*

MICHAEL - 
was browsing your link on the VAG-COM codes (http://en.openobd.org/vw/phaeton_3d.htm) and noticed that there is a section for the front head unit
*


{Control Head}
Control module coding
Select 07 (Control Head)
Coding -> Function 07
...
x00x?x: TV-Tuner/Telephone/Testmode
+1 - TV-Tuner
+2 - Telephone/Telematics
+4 - Testmode

I have never used the VAGCOM tool, so bear with me if this question is way off...
was wondering if setting the "bit" above to +1 would enable the AUX A/V input on the J523...
my question is if the bit information that you can get are just "Read Only" or if they can be "set"?


_Modified by mkla2000 at 12:03 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM Front Head Unit? (mkla2000)*

Hi John:
To be honest, I haven't a clue what modifying the coding to indicate the presence of a TV tuner would do.
I guess is it possible that it might influence the behavior of the infotainment system screen or buttons - only because most of the other functions listed there relate, in one way or another, to the different choices that are presented on the infotainment system - but whether it would enable the capability you want, I don't know.
You might want to have a look at the differences between the infotainment system controls on the North American Phaetons and the same controls on the European ones - especially the labeling of the buttons (hard-keys) for AM, FM, and TV - before you make any tweaks. It might be that changing that coding re-assigns the functions of the different hard keys that surround the volume dial.
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM Front Head Unit? (PanEuropean)*

might be worth a shot.... let me see if I can get the dealer to make the change for me and will see what happens.
will keep you posted.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM Front Head Unit? (mkla2000)*

Here is a list of iPod integration solutions from Apple. The IceLink solution looks very attractive.
Apple iPod Aftermerket Integration Solutions
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM Front Head Unit? (copernicus0001)*

*Archival Note:* 
Related Posts
Retrofit iPod, XM Radio, or Sirius Radio Installation (includes wiring diagrams for phone retrofits)
....How to add an aftermarket XM radio or cell phone
....- integrating video display into the Phaeton infotainment system
....- integrating consumer electronics into the Phaeton sound system
....- iPod integration by way of FM modulation
....- iPod integration by way of 'Ice-Link' adapter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM Front Head Unit? (PanEuropean)*

I received an IM from another forum member asking for more detailed info about the pin assignments on the back of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head (the big screen forward of the shift lever). Here is all of the information I have.
Be aware that "not used" or "not assigned" sometimes means "not used in North America" - in other words, such a pin might have a function, but that function is not needed for the limited range of options that are available within the North American region. Next time I go back to Europe, I will try to get wiring diagrams from my Swiss dealer, and see if they contain any more detail.
*Front View - J523 Front Information Display and Control Head*








*Rear View - - J523 Front Information Display and Control Head*








*Legend for Connector Assignments*








*Connector 1* (the big green connector)
32-pin multi-pin harness connector 1 of Front Information Display Control Head Control Module 
1 - Microphone, positive
2 - Not assigned
3 - Not assigned
4 - Not assigned
5 - Not assigned
6 - Not assigned
7 - TV1, shielding
8 - TV1, Y , negative, video input brightness 
9 - TV1, C , negative, video input color 
10 - TV1, right audio, positive
11 - TV1, left audio, positive
12 - TV1, audio, negative
13 - Telephone, negative, microphone input
14 - FAX, external, internal serial interface
15 - CAN bus, High
16 - CAN bus, comfort, High
17 - Microphone, negative
18 - Not assigned
19 - Not assigned
20 - Not assigned
21 - Not assigned
22 - Not assigned
23 - TV1, Y , positive 
24 - TV1, C , positive 
25 - TV1, V , negative 
26 - TV1, right audio, negative
27 - TV1, left audio, negative
28 - Telephone
29 - FAX, external, internal serial interface
30 - External, negative, internal serial interface
31 - CAN bus, Low
32 - CAN bus, comfort, Low
*Connector 2* (presumed to be for the 4 way hazard flashers)
4-pin multi-pin harness connector 2 of Front Information Display Control Head Control Module 
1 - Warning light button
2 - Terminal 31, negative 'Terminal 31' is VW-speak for 'ground'
3 - Warning light LED
4 - Not assigned
*Connector 3 * (Fiber-Optic cable from J401 Control Module for Navigation with single navigation CD player)
2-pin multi-pin harness connector 3 of Front Information Display Control Head Control Module 
1 - Output fiber-optic bus, ring bus for navigation
2 - Input fiber-optic bus, ring bus for navigation
*Connector 4* 
20-pin multi-pin harness connector 4 of Front Information Display Control Head Control Module 
1 - Mono out, positive
2 - Mono out, negative
3 - Audio signal output, negative
4 - Audio signal output - left front, positive
5 - Audio signal output - right front, positive
6 - Not assigned
7 - Telephone audio output, positive
8 - Navigation audio output, positive
9 - Navigation audio output, negative
10 - Navigation audio, shielding
11 - Not assigned
12 - Telephone audio output, negative
13 - CD changer, programming data, input
14 - CD changer, programming data, output
15 - CD clock
16 - CD changer, terminal 30, positive 'Terminal 30' is VW-speak for 12 volt DC power that is always present (not switched on and off by the ignition switch)
17 - CD remote
18 - CD audio signal output, negative
19 - CD audio signal output left, positive
20 - CD audio signal output right, positive
*Connector 5*
Multiple connector 5, 8-pin for Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 
1 - Headphone connection 1 rear, left channel positive
2 - Headphone connection 1 rear, right channel positive
3 - Headphone connection 1 rear, ground audio
4 - Headphone connection 2 rear, left channel positive
5 - Headphone connection 2 rear, right channel positive
6 - Headphone connection 2 rear, ground audio
7 - not in use
8 - not in use
*Connector 6* DIN specification, same as a Golf, Jetta, Passat, and probably a Mercedes as well...
Multiple connector 6, 8-pin for Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 
Again, keep in mind that 'not in use' means 'not in use in North America'.
1 - not in use
2 - Telephone mute switch If you supply ground to this pin, then the radio will mute.
3 - not in use
4 - not in use
5 - Terminal 30, positive
6 - not in use
7 - Terminal 30, positive
8 - Terminal 31, negative
*Antenna Connectors* (connectors 7 and 8)
Multiple connector 7 and 8, antenna connections to Front Information Display Control Head Control Module J523 
1 - Transparent-colored connection for antenna input signal FM from Control unit for antenna selection.
2 - Brown connection for antenna input signal FM from Control unit for antenna selection (diversity).
* * * * * * * * * 
There is more to the sound system than just the J523. The J523 is used to *control *the audio, and to *select *the different possible audio inputs (phone, CD, radio, television, navigation audio advisories). The audio amplifiers are in the back of the car, under the hat shelf, and they have their own complete set of pinouts. By example, none of the speakers in the Phaeton are connected to the J523. The J523 sends un-amplified sound to the amplifier in the back of the car (the J525 Digital Sound System Control Module), and that module amplifies the sound, and sends the sound out to the speakers.
If a phone system, OnStar system, TV tuner, etc. is installed at the factory, it will have its own control module at the back of the car, and that control module will, again, have its own complete set of pinouts. If you need more information about pinouts and general system design back at these modules, then you should refer to the appropriate VW wiring diagram:
For the 10 channel sound system: Phaeton wiring diagram *34*
For the 12 channel sound system: Phaeton wiring diagram *35*
For the OnStar system: Phaeton wiring diagram *27*
For NAR Phaetons with factory cell phone preparation: Phaeton wiring diagram *36*
Hope this helps.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I have ordered the PIE X3 and the VWT harness from Chistian @ enfig.com this setup is suppossed to plug in at the rear of the CD changer and allow me to cycle the source of data from the CD changer to any one of 3 Different RCA stero inputs sets mounted on the X3 unit. (XM Sat tuner, IPod and Laptop audio) in my case. I also ordered the CD changer removal keys so we will see if it all works and I'll post the results. It would be nice if I could tap into the OnStar GPS antenna that is in the "Fin" for my XM Sat tuner input, as I understand that the OnStar does not use that antenna, getting its GPS data from the Vehicle GPS system and that this antenna is just sitting ther doing nothing. Just to round out the statement and implied question, I do understand the OnStar uses the Analogue Cell Phone antenna that is in the "Fin"



_Modified by GripperDon at 5:08 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_It would be nice if I could tap into the OnStar GPS antenna that is in the "Fin" for my XM Sat tuner input, as I understand that the OnStar does not use that antenna, getting its GPS data from the Vehicle GPS system and that this antenna is just sitting there doing nothing...

I might have posted incorrect information about that antenna (the shark fin antenna) a few months ago. I was told by a VW engineer that the only component used in that antenna was the analog cell phone antenna, and that the GPS antenna within the fin was not used. I have since been told by another VW engineer that the OnStar system has its own independent GPS receiver (GPSR) built into it, and that the GPSR within the OnStar module uses the GPS antenna in the fin. 
So - all I know 'for sure' right now is that GPSR for the Phaeton navigation system uses the GPS antenna that is part of the rear window glass. It is possible - in fact, I might even upgrade that to 'probable' - that the OnStar system has its own independent GPSR, and does in fact use the GPS antenna within the fin.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here's a related post, concerning where to put an additional antenna on a Phaeton: Sirius and XM radio antenna installation. There is a TON of space at the top of the rear window, behind the last 3 inches of the headliner. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_ I will start looking for a good location for the installation of the GPS for the XM Tuner...

George:
FWIW, VW mounts the GPS antenna for the navigation system of New Beetle convertibles inside the driver side exterior rear view mirror, forward of the mirror glass itself. If the Phaeton rear view mirror covers are plastic - which I suspect they probably are - then that might be a handy spot to stuff a GPS antenna. You would get a decent view of about 240° of horizon, which should be enough for a 2D fix under just about any conditions. Plus, you already have the wiring path, grommets, etc. in place. Chances are you could thread a MCX size connector through the existing grommets without any difficulty.
It's not difficult to remove the mirror glass, but I would suggest paying a VW dealer to do it, because the mirror glass costs about $500 to replace if it is broken - the high price being due to the technology used to support the auto dimming of the exterior rear view mirrors. Also, a special VW tool is needed to remove the mirror - the cost of the labour to remove the mirror (probably 2/10ths of an hour) is likely far less than the cost of the tool. To re-install the mirror, you just snap it into place, no special tool is needed, and the methodology will be obvious once you see the inside mount and the back of the mirror glass.
Your idea about under the front fender is a good one - that is where VW puts the GPS antenna for the Touareg navigation systems.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:24 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Received the X3 and Harness from Christian at enfg.com next day delivery and confirmation of order and shipping, Good Style. Working with Christian to get the system working. Found where to locate the Sat tuner, IPod and X3 unit. Changer removal a snap with tools from Christian. Taking Pictures.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

How did I ever live without the XM sat and Ipod?
Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here's a bit of new information that might be of interest to those who want to integrate an Apple iPod into a Phaeton. It concerns an interface for an iPod that is available from VW of America as an accessory.
What is interesting (from a technical perspective) about this interface is that the brochure states that it will work with "1999 and onwards Golfs..." In other words, it seems it will work with any car radio that follows the DIN (German Industrial Norm) specifications for the connectors on the back of the radio. I am pretty sure that the Phaeton J523 follows this specification so far as the connector for the CD changer is concerned.
You can find detailed information describing the pinouts on the back of the J523 a few posts higher up on this same thread. If someone is interested in installing this adapter, my suggestion would be to confirm that the pinouts for the *CD connector* on the back of a 1999 or later Golf or Jetta with a remote 6 disc CD changer are, in fact, the same as the pinouts for the CD changer connector on the Phaeton. If they are, then I see no reason why this device would not work as advertised. I think all it does is cause the iPod to trick the radio head unit into thinking that the iPod is a CD changer - thus allowing you to control the iPod from the radio head unit.
I'm not interested in doing this myself, for that reason, I will not be able to provide any technical support other than the background information I have already provided above.
Michael
*VW of America Accessory - iPod Adapter*








*Back of J523 Front Information Display and Control Head on Phaeton*








*Pinouts relating to CD Changer connector*
Someone needs to find out if these are the same as the CD changer pinouts on a Golf or Jetta IV. If so, then the iPod adapter should work.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The VW site says this is not available in the Phaeton, although that doesn't mean it won't work. It may work in place of the CD changer in the same manner as the Alpine IceLink+.

from VW DriverGear

_Quote »_
iPOD Adapter
US $159.04
Specially developed to work with Volkswagen radios, you can now bring your digital music collection on your iPod into your Volkswagen vehicle with this iPod adapter kit.
The kit mounts to the back of your radio, and you safely store your iPod in the glovebox away from prying eyes, while controlling your music and iPod functions through your vehicle's radio. The adapter also allows you to conveniently charge your iPod. 
Available for most models. Not available on Phaeton or New Beetle equipped with satellite radio. Professional installation required at an additional cost.
Note: Not available until mid February, 2006. Check with your local dealer for availability.


Item #1K0051444



Sold only through your local dealership.


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

Christian at enfg.com told me he had a new hard-wired solution coming in about a week.
I would stay tuned for that.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

I thought I put wiring diagrams on this thread - but I can't find them now. So, I am going to re-attach them. As mentioned a few posts up, there are two different diagrams, one for the 12 channel, 12 speaker system, and one for the 8 channel, 10 speaker system.
The one below is for the 8 channel (basic) system.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

This is the diagram for the 12 channel, 12 speaker (upgrade) sound system.
Michael


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Triple Switch: CD, iPod, Satellite?*

I came across this and was curious if it could be rigged to work as a triple switch between the CD player, an iPod, and a satellite radio. I realize I would have to find an adapter to get the iPod's signal into the box, but was curious if this was even compatible w/ the Phaeton.
http://www.myradiostore.com/au....html


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Triple Switch: CD, iPod, Satellite? (brezle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brezle* »_http://www.myradiostore.com/au....html


This appears to be the same controller I used in my vehicle, along with a Sirius unit and the Harmon/Kardon Drive+Play (of which they have a newer edition, with color and photos...







).


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Mine works great.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Triple Switch: CD, iPod, Satellite? (chrisj428)*

I ordered the PIE X3VWR with X3 Brain Module Price: $79.99 - do I need anything else? I have ben playing my XM via FM transmitter, and has been good, but will try this.
Do I need anything else? Is the CD changer easy to remove and is the connection obvious?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Look at this entire page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
The X3VWR switchable Auxiliary Input Selector accepts three auxiliary input sources with a CD changer present.
Now you can switch between auxiliary sources at will. The X3VWR Auxiliary Input Selector allows the user to add up to three auxiliary input sources, connected directly between the CD changer and compatible Volkswagen audio systems. The X3VWR interrupts the audio of the CD changer, switching between three user-selectable RCA level auxiliary sources, and defaults back to the CD changer if desired.
The X3VWR system includes a Selector Brain Module, wired Remote Selector Box, and vehicle-specific T-harness for a compatible Volkswagen audio systems. The Selector Brain Module has three pairs of gold-plated RCA inputs for connecting devices such as XM Satellite Receiver, DVD player, VCR/VCP, PlayStation, MP3 player, portable MiniDisc, portable CD, portable DVD.
The wired Remote Selector Box can be hand-held or mounted anywhere on or near the dash for ultimate convenience. The Remote Selector Box has a single push-button switch to select between three auxiliary sources and the CD changer. Status LEDs on the Selector Box indicate which source is selected (AUX 1, AUX 2, AUX 3, or the CD changer) -- convenience in the extreme!
The cable refered to is available from Christian at http://www.enfig.com


_Modified by GripperDon at 1:17 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Look at this entire page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
The cable refered to is available from Christian at http://www.enfig.com


I already ordered the X3VWR I described (the same thing you described - 3 ax inputs and the button for switching) from PIE and the keys from ENFIG, but when you add this statement, this is confusing. Do I need to buy an additional cable than what I had listed?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

When I order my unit from http://www.enfig.com I talked with Christian and he made sure the cable had the pin out for the CD Changer rear connect. The cable is car specific. When you order directly from PIE what cable did you request? If it was for the Phaeton then you are set to go.


_Modified by GripperDon at 1:37 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I spoke with Christian. He is configuring the cable, as well as providing the ability to power an XM commander with the cable. I decided to replace my Roady XM with a XM module that will plug in directly to the interface in the glove box that will remain in the glove box, and use a wireless remote to control XM radio. 
I have no idea what I'm doing, but I think Chritian can talk me through this. I will defer to a local installer if I think otherwise when I receive it.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I receved my units and cable from Christian. I also ordered the XM commander so I can have the XM controller in the glove compartment. Christain added a wire to power the XM commander. I use a remote to control XM. I liked that setup. Now I have to figure out how to do it. I emailed CHristain to ask for some guidance.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dzier)*

Hey, good morning all! (typical wet Bank Holiday weekend)
I finally installed my X3 into the glove box of my Phaeton. Works great. I had a little bit of difficulty getting the cd changer out using the special keys but a good ol' tug sorted out that problem.
There is one slight issue with the X3 and that is a very slight amount of bleed-through from the other inputs. This is only noticeable with the volume on very high though, and is only niticeable when the input you are listening to is silent..
I'm very pleased. Just need to get a power source for my A2DP receiver now!
Thanks for all the advice on this forum!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Another great idea to add to the things to do list. I’ve read through a number of threads and am a little confused. It appears there are a couple solutions that don’t use FM modulation. For simplicity lets call them X3 and ICE.
The X3 appears to allow you to connect multiple auxiliary devices and still retain CD changer functionality, but I don’t know if the auxiliary devices are ‘controlled’ by the J523. Can you changes song or play lists using steering wheel controls?
The ICE system appears to allow the J523 to control an I-pod, but I it’s not clear what happens to the CD changer function. Does this setup replace the CD changer?
Would someone please summarize what is currently known to work in the Phaeton along with the features and limitations of each setup? I’m guessing a number of users could benefit especially a plebe like myself.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

X3 comes with two boxes, One has three sets of RCA input jacks and a cable out put to the CD changer that then goes on to the J5223 it also has a cable to an illuminated small box with a push button and display that reads Cd-X1-X2-X# each time you touch the button the associated input is selected. I mounted my setup under the CD Changer / NAV disk in the glove box.
Works great clean sound. No control from the J523 or readout on the NAV display Just simple, no removal of the J523, Clean sound I have 1 plug used for a XM SAT input, One for an Ipod and one for a Laptop computer.
Others will have to tell of the ICE


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:07 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and PDFs re-hosted.

Michael


----------

